# Authentic small town in the South



## Jambo34

I, along with my wife and brand new baby, are looking to spend 6-12 months in Italy, starting in January or February of next year. I am looking for some advice on which town to choose. Here are my criteria:

1. Small-to-medium-sized town (up to, say 100-200,000 people), but within a few hours drive of a city/town with city-like facilities (hospital, airport, etc.)

2. "Authentic" Italian - by this I mean a town that is old, historical, traditional, quaint, etc., with old men arguing in the piazza, charming trattorias, narrow cobblestoned streets where people hang their laundry from one apartment window to the one across the way, maybe a farmers' market - basically the romantic vision of Italy from the movies.

3. I would prefer somewhere in the South, because of the winter climate and because I have heard that things are cheaper down there. Somewhere near the coast would be nice too, if I'm not being too fussy.

Basically, I am looking for a genuine Italian experience in a town/village that is really nice to walk around and not too expensive or touristy.

(Jobs are not an issue as I can work from anywhere.)

So, can anyone suggest some towns/villages that might fit the bill? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## sheilamarsco

try atri in abruzzo near the coast with lovely views a market once a week and a jazz festival in the summer. hope baby isn't keeping you awake all night!!!!


----------



## Jambo34

Atri seems really nice! Thank you for the suggestion. The abbruzzo region looks like it ticks quite a few of our boxes. What is Sulmona like?


----------



## sheilamarsco

sorry don't know much about that part of abruzzo it's a big region and varies a lot from north to south


----------



## ata71

try to have a look at the Sicilia region... the weather is much better and it;s full of small and traditional cities


----------



## rpizzica

Jambo34 said:


> Atri seems really nice! Thank you for the suggestion. The abbruzzo region looks like it ticks quite a few of our boxes. What is Sulmona like?


Sulmona is a very nice small town mainly local people not much tourist


----------



## Jambo34

@ Ata, can you suggest any towns in particular. I'm not opposed to the idea of Sicily but it does seem a long way from everything else!


----------



## Jambo34

@ rpizzica, if you were me, which town would you choose, based on the criteria I mentioned in my original post?


----------



## ata71

dear friend, i am sorry but I have no idea which city can really match your desires, anyway you don't have to spend 10 days over there, you are talking to live in a place for 6/12 months and I think it will be a good idea if you find one week to go and visit four or five cities as tourist and get an idea on the place... 
*Note:* In Italy, especially in the cities that are not touristic, the people don't speak english, so make sure you speak little italian or make sure about the place where you go is touristic, don't choose villages or very small city, otherwise I can assure you that nobody can talk to you.


----------



## Jambo34

That is a good point, and my lack of Italian would probably make it difficult to negotiate/discuss the terms when renting a place. How do expats usually get around this? Even if I did speak a bit of Italian, I could still get stung by the fine print on a lease or I might misunderstand the word for "fortnightly payment" or whatever. Presumably this is a problem in many countries, not just Italy.


----------



## ata71

yes...but i know how we are...so, if you decide to move in a city where there is no embassy, make sure you will find the official tourist office, so when you need to sign something, just take your time to go there to translate...
NOTE: in the south of Italy, no one will ask you to sign an official contract, don't worry, anyway this is my personal email: 
if you need something as a free translation or any other advice or need, get in contact with me.


----------



## Jambo34

That is very kind of you!


----------



## ata71

welcome...
Anyway I am sure you already had a look at *Amalfi coast*, before go looking for small and traditional city around Italy, if by mistake you didn't, you will die when you see all these small villages on the coast (you see on google maps the Amalfi coast that starts from Positano to Maiori, it's just in front of *Capri* island (20 minutes by boat)... it's full of nice people, it's one of the most touristic place and everybody is speaking english and others languages, in the most of the roads of these cities the cars are not allowed...it's really a nice place...you can also reach Salerno in few minutes, it's a very big and nice city, and you are close to Sorrento, Naples, Pompei, Ravello etc...etc...  sorry for the late advice but i don't like to talk about this place because it makes me soffer... it's too nice and i would live and die over there  byyyye


----------



## Jambo34

I would love to liv eon the Amalfi Coast but I have heard it is really expensive. Would it be possible to get a modest apartment there during the winter for around 700 euros a month?


----------



## ata71

in the winter you can find... it's low season, but i don't know if you like a place that in the winter is very very very quiet... anyway your choise is little difficult... and I think you can find some other place that's alive in winter also.


----------



## LisaJW

Cilento is beautiful, authentic and unspoilt. There are several small villages along the coast... a little more south of Amalfi you will find many hidden treasures. The lack of English speaking locals can be an issue but as you have a baby you will be sure to make friends as the Italians are so child friendly!

I agree with the previous post - try and come over for a week and visit several places first. The winters are said to be milder in the south but remember some of the houses here aren't really adapted for the cold weather (stone floors/no central heating etc). Last winter was really cold!

The language is difficult when dealing with the official side of things, but with a good dictionary, google translate and maybe a friend on the ground here you will manage. We scanned many docs and emailed them to an Italian friend in Puglia for translation. Didn't cost a thing! I think the most important thing for us was a sense of humour and patience when dealing with official things... they are done so different here!!

What a fantastic experience though... I wish you much luck!


----------



## smanet

I'm italian and I stayed in Sulmona for work for a week.
If you like mountains and you're not afraid about the winter and the snow, I can assure it's a really nice present.
I personally live in the Marche county and also here there are beautiful cities.
I would like to suggest another city, Gubbio. It's in Umbria county (it's really near me), and it's a very nice place. Of course you could find many information about this city on internet, just google it!

good luck and have a pleasant stay!

Sandro


----------



## godgie

*long term rental south*

John here,
Noted your post .I may be of interest to you in you search as I have some ideas.Not sure if I can give my tel nr but here goes 00353872525628 from dublin.


----------



## Giacomina

You might like San Giovanni a Piro, near Sapri. It is the most beautiful spot in the world. Very authentic people and architecture like you want, smallish but with plenty of stores and restaurants. 
The natural beauty is absolutely breathtaking, lovely deciduous trees, winding roads and a view of the sea from every house and street. Really you cant go wrong by going there. There is a hotel in San Giovanni and some bed and breakfasts near by in the countryside where you could stay until you find a proper rental.

Have a great year!


----------



## minxyvirgo

Hi Jambo, my sister and I bought a house in a small village Serra d'Aiello, just up the mountain from Campora San Giovanni on the west coast of Calabria. I have spent a lot of time researching and travelling around this area and I can tell you it is beautiful! 

The largest cities are Cosenza, Catanzaro and Reggio. Lamezia airport is 30 minutes and the highway is 15 minutes so it makes a great location to see the area on day trips or even overnight excursions. I would look around here for a home base. Are you renting a house? I have some contacts if you are interested in this neighbourhood. Our house might be habitable by then but it isn't fancy. You can see a photo or two of the area on our blog (thesistersmaketheirmove). We plan to move over there in a couple of years to live the dream...
Get in touch if you would like more info.


----------



## Cricra

*Lecce is the answer*

I would suggest you to live in Puglia (Apulia Region) and in particular in Lecce (the Florence of the South of Italy).
100.000 people, old, beautiful, excellent food, not expensive, very close to gorgeous beaches (crowded in July and August) and to lots of small villages and unique towns like Otranto, Ostuni (the white town), Alberobello (land of Trulli) and a bit further Trani, Gargano area, Matera (located in Basilicata Region where the movie the Passion of Christ with Mel Gibson was filmed). Many cultural events are always organized in Lecce and it is just 30 minutes from Brindisi Airport (direct Ryanair flights to London).


----------



## Cricra

I would suggest you to live in Puglia (Apulia Region) and in particular in Lecce (the Florence of the South of Italy).
100.000 people, old, beautiful, excellent food, not expensive, very close to gorgeous beaches (crowded in July and August) and to lots of small villages and unique towns like Otranto, Ostuni (the white town), Alberobello (land of Trulli) and a bit further Trani, Gargano area, Matera (located in Basilicata Region where the movie the Passion of Christ with Mel Gibson was filmed). Many cultural events are always organized in Lecce and it is just 30 minutes from Brindisi Airport (direct Ryanair flights to London).


----------



## Giacomina

Hi,

I lived in Puglia, but not in Lecce where I visited often catching trains and shopping. Lecce is definately a city!

I'm a small town girl and the small towns in Puglia are pretty with very nice people. Its very hot in the summer but the winters are great with little rain. The towns are built more like american towns inthat they are flat and have square or rectangular grid like street layouts, so medieval hill towns dont exist in Puglia but there are other advantages such as inexpensive housing and lots of fresh fish from the ocean.


----------



## Cricra

Actually there are many medieval hill towns:

- Ostuni, "the white city" draped across 3 hills with fantastic views of the sea; 
- Martina Franca beautiful town with one of the finest old quarters in all Puglia and fantastic views over picturesque countryside dotted with historical trulli; 
- Oria, once the capital of Messapia, is a fortified medieval town located on a hill top and rich in monuments;

I am sure there are even more.


----------



## Giacomina

*yes!U R right.*

:clap2:

Yes there are, but they are reallly different from the medieval hill towns in the rest of Italy. Sorry I didnt mention those, I only have lived near Lecce and south Puglia!


----------



## maddy1

@minixyvirgo, may i ask some advise please?
Thank you.


----------



## nutss

Giacomina said:


> You might like San Giovanni a Piro, near Sapri. It is the most beautiful spot in the world. Very authentic people and architecture like you want, smallish but with plenty of stores and restaurants.
> The natural beauty is absolutely breathtaking, lovely deciduous trees, winding roads and a view of the sea from every house and street. Really you cant go wrong by going there. There is a hotel in San Giovanni and some bed and breakfasts near by in the countryside where you could stay until you find a proper rental.
> 
> Have a great year!


Yes Giacomina. I can vouch for what you say about that area. My sister owns a property in Scario which is two towns over from Sapri. She goes there on weekends to escape the noise, traffic, and sheer madness of Naples. It's truly a picturesque and cosy area to live with very friendly people. Whenever I visit Naples, I make it a point to spend some time in Scario as well. Be warned: winters get a tad chilly and life slows down measurably.

I may very well make the big move to that area (and Italy) within the next 6 months. My Italian is rusty but I'm sure it will improve over time.


----------



## athertina

Hello. I would like to suggest a little city in the south of Sicily named Melilli. Inbetween Syracuse and Catania. It is the best of both worlds, a modern shopping plaza (not far away from anything) and the surrounding towns comprise of everything you mentioned in No.2 of your requirements. This area ticks all the boxes except close to the coast. Close enough! If you are interested, I may be able to go to Melilli in January and show you around including lodgement. Regards, Tina 61434111569


----------



## athertina

Hello. I wrote another time but I think it was banned because of ph no, I cannot find it. I can recommend Melilli, Sicily. Everything you want and need except close to the coast. Though, not far away! Search Melilli in the Foram, I recommended the place to somebody else and you may find my reply. Otherwise I will write to you in detail. If you are interested in a tour, I may be able to travel in January and show you around including accommodation. Regards, Tina


----------



## Dillinger

Learning Italian as quick as possible must be the first thing to do for anyone moving there? NO?

I speak Spanish very well and used to speak Italian 20 years ago and know that the language is easier to get by in than many others.

My mode is simple. Get a verb book and learn "To be" and "To have". Italian language is a mix of that at it's base. 2 verbs and you will be zooming. The words for "things" will quickly come through everyday interaction.

Obviously this is a gross generalisation, but it does hold true.

Such a pity to be in Italy and stuck for words. The Italians are great on the whole and only hanging with other expats gets old quickly.


----------



## lindanoto63

So did you find a place? did you make the move? Sicily is not at all "away from it all" and the weather is great.


----------



## maddy1

lindanoto63 said:


> So did you find a place? did you make the move? Sicily is not at all "away from it all" and the weather is great.


Hi, Do you live in Sicily ?


----------



## lindanoto63

maddy1 said:


> Hi, Do you live in Sicily ?


Hi,

I have lived here in province di Siracusa for almost 8 years now. 10 yrs total in europe.


----------



## maddy1

lindanoto63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lived here in province di Siracusa for almost 8 years now. 10 yrs total in europe.


I bet its nice weather there, what's the property price like, if you don't mind me asking ? I'm looking to move soon as my house here is sold.


----------



## lindanoto63

Like everywhere else ,the prices depend on which area and what you want. If you have a big budget you can afford the seaside but it has it's downside as most houses are built for seasonal use and it is very,very damp. There are nice villages only 20-30 minutes from the coast that offer much lower prices and more "authentic" feel. depends what you want out of the move.
The weather is nice but many people arrive thinking it is perpetual summer and beach going. We have (like right now) damp,rainy grey days. If you are interested in buying here it is a good idea to come and stay for a month or two and rent a place in the area you like and in the off season. The first place I bought is a far cry from the last house I bought (and the one I love). You find out sometimes that the things you wanted were not the things you needed to live well here. 
when you decide to start shopping better to have your finances ready and secure.
Start learning italian.

Life can be lovely here and I would not return to the States for anything!


----------



## maddy1

lindanoto63 said:


> Like everywhere else ,the prices depend on which area and what you want. If you have a big budget you can afford the seaside but it has it's downside as most houses are built for seasonal use and it is very,very damp. There are nice villages only 20-30 minutes from the coast that offer much lower prices and more "authentic" feel. depends what you want out of the move.
> The weather is nice but many people arrive thinking it is perpetual summer and beach going. We have (like right now) damp,rainy grey days. If you are interested in buying here it is a good idea to come and stay for a month or two and rent a place in the area you like and in the off season. The first place I bought is a far cry from the last house I bought (and the one I love). You find out sometimes that the things you wanted were not the things you needed to live well here.
> when you decide to start shopping better to have your finances ready and secure.
> Start learning italian.
> 
> Life can be lovely here and I would not return to the States for anything!


Thank you for your informative reply, 
I don't have a big budget now that I have to give half of it to my ex-wife, lol, the seaside doesn't really appeal to me, what I would really like is as much land as I can afford to buy half of it being woodland, I like the idea of being sort of self sufficient, to grow my own food and maybe have a few chickens and the sort, and as for learning Italian I have tried so many times without success, and me being half Italian is not a good thing lol 
Again thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## lindanoto63

By woodland if you mean olive and almond or carob trees you can find nice places with old buildings that you can redo slowly. If you want to live simply and you are the self sufficent type I would say go for it! there are places for 30k or less.


----------



## maddy1

lindanoto63 said:


> By woodland if you mean olive and almond or carob trees you can find nice places with old buildings that you can redo slowly. If you want to live simply and you are the self sufficent type I would say go for it! there are places for 30k or less.


Yes that's what i mean, and at 30k or less? wow I'd better start looking, can you recommend any good estate agents?

Thanks.


----------



## lindanoto63

keep in mind that something for that price will be molto rustico and need lots of work.


----------



## nidelva

*widened criteria*

As somebody who lived in Italy in the past I would recommend to include criteria of the quality of health care system in your choice of authentic small town. Not all places in the southern part of Italy can boast with this respect. This is a fact and Italians themselves discuss it openely. Of course, most people have an optimistic bias about their health especially when they are young. But still it is quite easy to make a research of local clinics and doctors. Just google "la sanita in e.g. Abruzzo, Marche, Sicilia, etc.

Nidelva.


----------



## maddy1

lindanoto63 said:


> keep in mind that something for that price will be molto rustico and need lots of work.


Hi, I sent you a Private Message but I'm not sure if it sent as i tried twice but it doesn't show up that it sent any thing, not sure why, maybe a glitch with the website I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## maddy1

nidelva said:


> As somebody who lived in Italy in the past I would recommend to include criteria of the quality of health care system in your choice of authentic small town. Not all places in the southern part of Italy can boast with this respect. This is a fact and Italians themselves discuss it openely. Of course, most people have an optimistic bias about their health especially when they are young. But still it is quite easy to make a research of local clinics and doctors. Just google "la sanita in e.g. Abruzzo, Marche, Sicilia, etc.
> 
> Nidelva.


Hi, yes health care is something else to think about, I must admit I don't tend to worry about it that much, I have some health problems already and I never take my medication and I don't bother going to the doctors when I'm supposed to, although I'm not old, old, I am no way young.

Thank you for your post Its something to think about.


----------



## lindanoto63

I wish I had the luxury of youth to rely soley on optimism! The health care system where I am as far as preventive is far better than the USA (cannot speak for UK) but yes, depends what town you are in , just like anywhere else in the world. I have had nothing but positive experiences so far,knock on wood!


----------



## gianni50

Hi Lindanoto63, I like your positive experiences and most importantly your "positive attitude" towards Siciliy. I know Noto is a town near in the province of siracusa, is thay where you live? I will be moving to the Catania area this summer. Not sure where yet. I have also considered Siracusa. I visted Siracusa last summer and loved the city. We went to Ortiga and had a great day. Can you give me some good advice regarding my move to Sicily. I know its a wide open question but any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gianni50

lindanoto63 said:


> I wish I had the luxury of youth to rely soley on optimism! The health care system where I am as far as preventive is far better than the USA (cannot speak for UK) but yes, depends what town you are in , just like anywhere else in the world. I have had nothing but positive experiences so far,knock on wood!


Hi Lindanoto63, I like your positive experiences and most importantly your "positive attitude" towards Siciliy. I think Noto is a small town in the province of siracusa, is thay where you live? I will be moving to the Catania area this summer. Not sure where yet. I have also considered Siracusa. I visted Siracusa last summer and loved the city. We went to Ortiga and had a great day. Can you give me some good advice regarding my move to Sicily. Housing, healthcare, work, monthly income, crime etc...I know its a wide open question but any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

